# Band Jig Completed!



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks to all for inspiration and ideas. It works great and I am very happy with it. Hop


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

very nice! your clamps look very familiar, but I can't quite place them. What are they, and where did you find them?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

That's slick! Nice and portable......can use it on the dining room or coffee table when the wife isn't around. Are you able to do any tube sets with it?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> very nice! your clamps look very familiar, but I can't quite place them. What are they, and where did you find them?


Toggle clamps. Available just about everywhere.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicely done Hop!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Very well done.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Quality piece, nice.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice and clean! Good job, tie on!


----------



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

first banding&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;




__
Hopsturgeon


__
Oct 25, 2012




I made my first band!!!! I am so excited. Turned out pretty good. Hunting Double Flatband of...






My first band I ever tied!!!! VERY excited! Came out okay. It is a hunting band. Double banded Latex with a 1" to 3/4" taper on 10" bands. SuperSure pouch of course. Mounted on the new Scout. Squirrels beware!!! Thanks to everyone on the forum for all the info that makes this possible for those of us trying to learn. Pretty proud right now..... Thanks for looking. Hop.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job Hop! I picked up the clamps at Harbor Freight about a year ago
but never did git er done.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Thumbs up.


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's my Banding Rig fully adjustable suits all band/tube/pouch sizes


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

That's rocking Lard!!! You need my address to send it over here?


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

rockslinger said:


> Nice job Hop! I picked up the clamps at Harbor Freight about a year ago
> but never did git er done.


how much did they cost you jim?


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

mrpaint said:


> Nice job Hop! I picked up the clamps at Harbor Freight about a year ago
> but never did git er done.


how much did they cost you jim?
[/quote]

They aren't bad at HF. I picked up mine at the Harbor Freight in Mesa for about $5 each. I've tied bands and tubes with mine.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

shawnr5 said:


> Nice job Hop! I picked up the clamps at Harbor Freight about a year ago
> but never did git er done.


how much did they cost you jim?
[/quote]

They aren't bad at HF. I picked up mine at the Harbor Freight in Mesa for about $5 each. I've tied bands and tubes with mine.
[/quote]

thanks shawn, I need to build a better jig my current setup is ghetto to say the least


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

hop im not going to lie... I would probably give some blood for that Jig you got there, looks like a pro built it!


----------



## jimmysworking (Nov 30, 2012)

Both examples are beautiful. I need to work on mine. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------

